# Animus News Update



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey guys, if you don't follow us on twitter I'll fill you in here!

We have again teamed up with Whoa TV and Genetic Supplements to put another top UKMMA team in a signature walk out tee.

Last time out we knocked one up for Team Kaobon as you can see here






This time out, we've been asked in the run up to UFC138 and beyond to get one done for Team Titan Fighter, the home of Jason Shotgun Young and Brad One Punch Pickett.

This is the shirt; Lockerz.com : WHOA! TV™'s Photo

What do you think?


----------



## MgMax (Dec 26, 2009)

Shirt looks cool man, good work


----------



## JONNYJJJ (Oct 19, 2008)

New shirt looks great.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice .. Producing walk out tees for home gyms is a great way to get your name out

Especially if we see a Titan v kaobon fight

Also .. Not got anything lined up with ommac ? Like ommac

Tees for fighters,refs, cutmen etc


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

told you we'd keep you updated. New 'Old' star in our gear! Lockerz.com : WHOA! TV™'s Photo


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

OK so the Stitch Duran signature tee will officially go on sale next week from genetic supplements and ALL profits go to the IHOW charity, which is run by Wayne McCullough;

COMING SOON!!!! on Twitpic

And our logo you may have noticed has changed! This is because we had a 'legal letter' from another MMA company whom apparently have an 'open winged bird in flight' as a trademark for MMA clothing and equipment! This has meant that our old samples had to be binned but I just got through the rest of the new range and it looks like this;

Animus Apparel

AND our new samples came through so we'll be hitting retailers after XMAS with a view to stocking them;

Fancy stocking the best looking high quality MMA gear in the ... on Twitpic

All will be available after the new year


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey guys, this one is a twitter promo. When we get to 1500 followers we are giving away 5 of these Ok, so from the Kizushi Gi comes the Kizushi hoody on Twitpic

Get following here;

twitter.com/animusapparel


----------

